# How Do you walk with your Shoes



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

No, I am not talking about your boots,lol. 
I am talking about how you push your finish boxes and wear in the blade shoes. I have guys that keep the wheels lifted on the boxes continously and wear out the shoes and blades at a rapid pace, so I am always having to change them or the lazy suckers will just push the box leaving edges . I personally always try to run the boxes with wheels rolling, except of course coming off a butt joint into a flat.
I have been reading the different questions asked about tools and it makes me think of what I see my guys do on the jobs.

Bill


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

no wheels on ceiling at the start ,but wheels on the walls


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

i use the wheels except when i'm going over a plug and taking it off the ceiling or walls


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Always wheels except for coming off the wall or cut-outs. If you pay close enough attention to your blade wear your shoes should have a long life as well.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Always wheels except for coming off the wall or cut-outs. If you pay close enough attention to your blade wear your shoes should have a long life as well.


Well said, I bought my boxes (col fat-boys) and ordered a blade and shoe re-build kit with em. Have had to change the blades once, but have never had to change a shoe yet. I have a 7" DM box, but haven't had to change a shoe on it yet either.

The way I see it, if your box is adjusted right, the shoe is not on the wall anyway. JMO


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Well said, I bought my boxes (col fat-boys) and ordered a blade and shoe re-build kit with em. Have had to change the blades once, but have never had to change a shoe yet. I have a 7" DM box, but haven't had to change a shoe on it yet either.
> 
> The way I see it, if your box is adjusted right, the shoe is not on the wall anyway. JMO


The guys that work at the Company I am with, have no respect for tools and act like they have never changed anything on tools. It irritates the crap out of me that I am always trying to fix there tools when they shouldn't be messed up anyway.

Bill


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

proficient Mudder said:


> The guys that work at the Company I am with, have no respect for tools and act like they have never changed anything on tools. It irritates the crap out of me that I am always trying to fix there tools when they shouldn't be messed up anyway.
> 
> Bill


That sucks and leaves you with no option but to check em, and fix em after the wannabes git done with em.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah ,capt comment got me thinking,running your boxes on or off the wheels will not affect the shoes,might wear the blades out faster,once in a blue moon will run 12" box at 45 degree angle with brake on so it skims tighter,boxes run on the sane principal as a curve trowel,run a curve trowel at a 5 degree angle,leaves lots of mud,run it on a 45 degree or more it will take more mud off,boxes will do the same,I call the curve trowel poor mans box


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> yeah ,capt comment got me thinking,running your boxes on or off the wheels will not affect the shoes,might wear the blades out faster,once in a blue moon will run 12" box at 45 degree angle with brake on so it skims tighter,boxes run on the sane principal as a curve trowel,run a curve trowel at a 5 degree angle,leaves lots of mud,run it on a 45 degree or more it will take more mud off,boxes will do the same,I call the curve trowel poor mans box


I agree, 
there are 4 sets of tools ran at my place of employment and what some of these guys do is when the box starts leaving an edge from the blades wearing they will continue to adjust in the blade set screw instead of just changing the blade and thats when it wears on the shoes after a period of time.
Bill


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sorry bill ,forgot to to state it's not you doing damage to tools,maybe set blades 4 or 5 c' hairs higher than normal ,but this will affect the numbers you run your boxes at,but saves you from fixing all the time


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

proficient Mudder said:


> I agree,
> there are 4 sets of tools ran at my place of employment and what some of these guys do is when the box starts leaving an edge from the blades wearing they will continue to adjust in the blade set screw instead of just changing the blade and thats when it wears on the shoes after a period of time.
> Bill


Its tough when other people run your tools, kind like a saying we have in the south,,,,,

Never loan out your car or your Ole lady, you'll get em both back with a rod slung in em.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Boo Hoo change the shoes cheapskates, what do they cost about 10 bucks every 3 months and they come with 3 blades. Oh I run it with wheels without wheels. I also adjust the blade a few times per house - why because sometime ridges are left( not because of set up , but rather the board manufactured is different widths.) Whatever gets the job done . I really am not thinking OMG im wearing out the shoes . Ha we must be running out of stuff to talk about. LOL wearing out shoes...


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

taper71 said:


> Boo Hoo change the shoes cheapskates, what do they cost about 10 bucks every 3 months and they come with 3 blades. Oh I run it with wheels without wheels. I also adjust the blade a few times per house - why because sometime ridges are left( not because of set up , but rather the board manufactured is different widths.) Whatever gets the job done . I really am not thinking OMG im wearing out the shoes . Ha we must be running out of stuff to talk about. LOL wearing out shoes...


LOL, not running out of stuff to talk about, I am just waiting to read a post you have to share.

Bill


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

taper71,proficient mudder
now now, you two should learn to get along together like cazna and Mudstar do:bangin:


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> taper71,proficient mudder
> now now, you two should learn to get along together like cazna and Mudstar do:bangin:


 oh now, surely you wouldn't think I would get upset because of someones opinion. 
It was actually kind of a lame question that I asked a bunch of professionals I suppose. It's that until I learn the site and the people here that I might ask a few questions that might seem silly. but for most of the guys that come through the Company i work for, they do some crazy things that makes one ask questions that are unnecessary.
I bet I have dealt with over a 100 finishers (Commercial work) in the last 2 yrs and haven't found but a handful that I could actually depend on for a good finish job.

Sorry if you thought that I was upset, I am the easiest person in the world to talk too,lol.

Bill


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

lol I didn t mean to type in a sarcastic way I just think that was funny. I ve never really ever throughout my whole drywall career worried about wearing out my box shoes, by the way I run my boxes. LoL it just funny to me. Like the guy who asked if you turn your box blades around when they wear down. They are cheap wearable items that are easily replaced in about 5 min. Remindes me of a guy I apprenticed with who would litterally drive 30 min one way to save 10 bucks on mud purchases.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> taper71,proficient mudder
> now now, you two should learn to get along together like cazna and Mudstar do:bangin:


 
Ha ha ha, I think Mudstar just likes giving me a poke to see how i bite back, its not really about drywall, Its more of a game for him, :yes:.

And i didnt even know shoes could possably ware out so thanks for this post bill, Its not silly at all, your posts are great.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

i am 5 foot 6

yesterday i have done a 9 foot ceiling 2nd coat with a 10 inch premier box set on 3 with a 60 inches handle and all seems good it was rolling on wheels

today i have tried to finish coat the ceiling flats
i had a 60 inches handle and the 12 inch box was t rolling on the wheels only on the blade or could be shoes
so i went to get a 72 inches handle and i seems to have the same problem still nor running on the wheels could it be the angle between me and the box when i start the wheels turns for about 3 to 5 feet

the 12 inches premier box is set on 3
not complaining about the end product cause it seems great. i am wondering why on the wheels with a 10 with a 60 inches handle an on the blade or could be shoes with the 12 with a 60 or 72 inches handle


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

michel1949 said:


> i am 5 foot 6
> 
> yesterday i have done a 9 foot ceiling 2nd coat with a 10 inch premier box set on 3 with a 60 inches handle and all seems good it was rolling on wheels
> 
> ...


 Haveing a hard time understanding your question, but it sounds to me like your 10 box is adjested properly and you 12 box is not. The handle length affects the wear and tear on your body, not the proformance of the box.


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

i bought the 10 inch box used
the 12 is new 
aint box supose to roll on wheels on the ceiling?
on walls there is no problems both boxes runs on wheels with 34 inches handle


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

lol,will try to stop by if I can on weekend if I can michel,got funeral to go to now so......you can keep the brake on when doing the ceilings.see you should be telling everyone we have been stopping by to show you how to run the tools.you have not even told no one how fast the kid (will) got your bazooka running.
michelle was sweating lol
and I will pubically state ,thanks for the drill,ours broke down day after you gave us that one,so still owe you some more tips etc......
so don't be afraid to keep hand on brake while doing ceilings ,we will show you proper body position
and micelle is a good guy:thumbup:


----------



## michel1949 (Jul 21, 2010)

*thanks for your help 2bucks*



2buckcanuck said:


> lol,will try to stop by if I can on weekend if I can michel,got funeral to go to now so......you can keep the brake on when doing the ceilings.see you should be telling everyone we have been stopping by to show you how to run the tools.you have not even told no one how fast the kid (will) got your bazooka running.
> michelle was sweating lol
> and I will pubically state ,thanks for the drill,ours broke down day after you gave us that one,so still owe you some more tips etc......
> so don't be afraid to keep hand on brake while doing ceilings ,we will show you proper body position
> and micelle is a good guy:thumbup:


as for the makita drill i had 2 and i was carrying one for nothing i am glad thay you use it

as for the sweating i was the only one wipping behind will that kid is fast but i bet you with 3 guys wipping and a guy with the corner roller and another one to flush we could keep up with him
he put the tape on (butts , flats and angle beside he did the flushing aand he even putt the beads on i ust admit that he was flting over the 2 houses (good job will and thanks again for your help)

as for 2 bucks he is a good help and he sure knows what he is doing thanks rick


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Your shoes should never wear if you keep your blade adjusted from time to time. Doesn't matter whether you have wheels on the wall or catwalking it.


----------

